# Have you ever wanted to leave a note on a customer’s door?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Today I accepted a $9 order that was a fairly long drive to the customer. The only reason I accepted was because it would take me back to my base area. After dropping off I noticed there was no tip. I wanted to tape a big note on their door that said “No tip? For a 15 minute drive? Really?” So their apartment neighbors could see it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I get that sometimes. Huge base pay but no gratuity.

You really can't do anything about that, just like a $2 order.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Then he accuses you of drunk driving and you get deactivated.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ColonyMark said:


> Today I accepted a $9 order that was a fairly long drive to the customer. The only reason I accepted was because it would take me back to my base area. After dropping off I noticed there was no tip. I wanted to tape a big note on their door that said “No tip? For a 15 minute drive? Really?” So their apartment neighbors could see it.


Sure, I felt like it, but I would NEVER do it. *****ing about tips is super tacky and might get you a bad report from the customer. No, their neighbors won't see it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Remember the address. Come back in a few months.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> I wanted to tape a big note on their door that said “No tip? For a 15 minute drive? Really?”


You’re getting to wordy.
Just tape one of these to the door:


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> Today I accepted a $9 order that was a fairly long drive to the customer. The only reason I accepted was because it would take me back to my base area. After dropping off I noticed there was no tip. I wanted to tape a big note on their door that said “No tip? For a 15 minute drive? Really?” So their apartment neighbors could see it.


2 things,

1. You never know a persons situation that does not tip, could have financial hardships however I never accept the usual $2.50 delivery where there is not tip but I could care less if Uber pays more to deliver to a customers delivery nobody wants to take.

2. Sometimes you can tell if orders look like they have been sitting there, if you accept one of these because no driver wants it you could get a thumbs down, which if you have a good thumbs up to down ratio depending on the payment amount I always accept.
I then text the customer I just received and that I just picked up their order and I’m on the way.
I hate tip baiters and ask the customer for a PIN deliveries though there is no way to know if it’s a PIN delivery.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Irishjohn831 said:


> 2 things,
> 
> 1. You never know a persons situation that does not tip, could have financial hardships however I never accept the usual $2.50 delivery where there is not tip but I could care less if Uber pays more to deliver to a customers delivery nobody wants to take.
> 
> 2. Sometimes you can tell if orders look like they have a financial hardship


But not enough of a financial hardship to order restaurant (!) delivery (!!!).

Two suggestions: (a) cook some ramen and/or (b) get it yourself.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I usually crap in a paper bag, set it in the porch, then light it on fire, then ring the door bell and run like he'll.(mask and hoodie pulled tight required) They open the door see the fire and stomp it out, job done, many hours of laughs.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Remember the address. Come back in a few months.


 Then what do you do?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Then what do you do?


Leave the note. 😂


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I have wanted to leave note or throw rocks at windows or confront people and/or do physical harm.
In all cases logic dictates to do none of those things and not deliver to them again.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

If you accept the delivery, it means that it was worth the money to complete it.
Therefore, it is stupid to accept the offer, see that it is going to someone that doesn't tip and cancel, at the same time reducing your completion rate, and losing the delivery.
Who cares if he/she tips or not. You accepted the load because it was worth it.
Who pays the amount? I don't care!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Does carving FU into their door count as "leaving a note on the door"? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Does carving FU into their door count as "leaving a note on the door"? Asking for a friend.


No, Seamus. No it does not.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Leave a "note"


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

TCar said:


> I have wanted to leave note or throw rocks at windows or confront people and/or do physical harm.
> In all cases logic dictates to do none of those things and not deliver to them again.


Mr Spock would agree with you.


----------



## nightshaadow8 (11 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Then he accuses you of drunk driving and you get deactivated.


A while back I was accused of driving under the influence buy a customer and got suspended for 2 days while Uber investigated. It was a leave at door delivery during the height of COVID so the customer didn't see me. I was cleared of course. The customer probably wanted some free food


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I did a 10 mile trip for $10 a couple weeks ago. It was to a 2 million dollar, plus house. I only did it because it was about the end of my night and I was trying to keep my acceptance above 70%. The guy left me a $0.34 tip. I messaged him, "thanks for the generous tip".


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I just stopped thanking for tips less than $1/mile. I know it’s irrelevant, but at a certain point thanking sarcastically got old. Eff ‘em. Not worth the extra work to press a button.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Yesterday, I got a Mexican restaurant delivery. Can't remember the miles. 3 or 4 for $9 something.
Delivery was to a Burger King. The girl saw me approaching the door, and came out to meet me.
She wanted to give me a $5. I DID NOT TAKE IT even though she insisted. The in app tip was $6.
For a fast food worker, that is enough. Or as they say in the old country, your offer has filled me up.
You hear that @Seamus? I did not take it. Go ahead, jump all over me.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Yesterday, I got a Mexican restaurant delivery. Can't remember the miles. 3 or 4 for $9 something.
> Delivery was to a Burger King. The girl saw me approaching the door, and came out to meet me.
> She wanted to give me a $5. I DID NOT TAKE IT even though she insisted. The in app tip was $6.
> For a fast food worker, that is enough. Or as they say in the old country, your offer has filled me up.
> You hear that @Seamus? I did not take it. Go ahead, jump all over me.


It's simple. When someone hands you money, you put it in your pocket and say thank you. 
You're overthinking it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

People tip because they can afford to.

It's the complete opposite of ordering with no tip.

People who don't tip can not afford the service at all.


----------



## ferijame (3 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Then he accuses you of drunk driving and you get deactivated.


OMG.😳


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

nightshaadow8 said:


> A while back I was accused of driving under the influence buy a customer and got suspended for 2 days while Uber investigated. It was a leave at door delivery during the height of COVID so the customer didn't see me. I was cleared of course. The customer probably wanted some free food


And just how is that even a choice for them to complain about. How would they possibly know, they weren't driving with you.


----------

